# Stud fee or pick of the litter?



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Can someone help me? I have always received a stud fee when i have studded my dog out but theres a lady who suggested i could have pick of the litter. Dont know if she is a con though. I want another dog so this would be ideal. How do i know that i wont be ripped off. I have had a contract signed up but what if she disappears.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i have heard of this before,,,,,,i know of afew people that have had pick of litter, i will ask them about it,,,


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks lorraine you missed a good nite last nite lol


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

It is reasonably common practice to take pick of litter, why do you think she is going to rip you off ? If you don't trust her, don't use your dog at stud.


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

mmmmmmm didnt think about that


----------



## lou3 (Feb 19, 2008)

If she isnt well enough known within the breed show circles that you feel you can trust her you probably shouldnt be studding out your dog to her anyway. 
Its highly unlikely she has anything worthy of breeding to if you havent at some point crossed paths with her at breed shows, or dont know anyone who has, the dog showing/breeding world is not that big


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

lou3 said:


> If she isnt well enough known within the breed show circles that you feel you can trust her you probably shouldnt be studding out your dog to her anyway.
> Its highly unlikely she has anything worthy of breeding to if you havent at some point crossed paths with her at breed shows, or dont know anyone who has, the dog showing/breeding world is not that big


What a load of old.....!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

lou3 said:


> If she isnt well enough known within the breed show circles that you feel you can trust her you probably shouldnt be studding out your dog to her anyway.
> Its highly unlikely she has anything worthy of breeding to if you havent at some point crossed paths with her at breed shows, or dont know anyone who has, the dog showing/breeding world is not that big


Thats why Crufts takes up 5 halls and takes place over 4 days cos it ain't big


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

I thought exactly the same but was a bit miffed so never said anything lol


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

What is the person proposing and will the puppies be registered if so not only the contract but with-hold the green kc form


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

The person is aking if i will take pick of the litter. If only 1 puppy born then it will be sold and the money split 2 ways if more than 1 puppy born then i get to choose. I have had a contract drawn up. They are Dog lovers registered not kennel club. She has just started her season now. Dont know what to do.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Thats why Crufts takes up 5 halls and takes place over 4 days cos it ain't big


Exactly - You got to laugh!


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

personaly i would make sure i have checked her out as much as i possibly could, even going to visit her in home with dogs ect that way you can make your mind up without maybe loseing out, as you would be getting a pup you will or should be intouch with this lady alot during the pregnancy, when i breed my bitch the stud dog owner was with me all the way, just to make sure all was well, it is unfortunate that not all people can be trusted so i would do as much searching as poss lol good luck


----------



## nat1979 (Jan 2, 2009)

Alot of people that have a stud will say they want pick of the litter or stud fee not the owner of the bitch 

Thats what i have been told


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

tashi said:


> Thats why Crufts takes up 5 halls and takes place over 4 days cos it ain't big


I wouldn't worry too much about Crufts, most dogs are bred for form and not health anyway.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

welshdoglover said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about Crufts, most dogs are bred for form and not health anyway.


Errr how long have you been breeding/showing? do you have enough knowledge to say about dogs that ARE shown at Crufts?


----------



## Harvers (Sep 23, 2009)

Hi There

I use my male dog as a stud dog and his last litter which was born on Sunday I am taking pick of the litter, when I was asked regarding taking pick of the litter I put it in the contract that it was subject to proof of id and address and do not sign kc papers until litter is born and you have made your choice.

I have been in contact with them all throughout the bitches pregnancy and will be going over this weekend to have a look.

Hope this helps you.

Michelle


----------



## majortom (May 7, 2009)

englishrose943 said:


> The person is aking if i will take pick of the litter. If only 1 puppy born then it will be sold and the money split 2 ways if more than 1 puppy born then i get to choose. I have had a contract drawn up. They are Dog lovers registered not kennel club. She has just started her season now. Dont know what to do.


if they are not going to be KC registered
i would walk away
why is she registering them with the DLR
its not a proper register
is the bitch KC registered
why is she breeding
to show or just to produce pups for cash


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

this is a very old thread from early last year so it will now be closed


----------

